# You're quite forgetful



## LatinRainbow

I cannot find this term in a dictionary. I bought a CD tagalog/english, but there are many things missing and I don't have a guide to build phrases. There are some I would like to know, just to surprise a friend to whom I've been in english so far.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## MariadeManila

You're quite forgetful = *Ikaw ay medyo makakalimutin.* or
*Medyo makakalimutin ka.*

Hope this helps!


----------



## LatinRainbow

Hi Maria, 
thanks so much for your post.
Tell me, which expression would you say it's more used? Or is it one of it formal and the other one colloquial?


----------



## MariadeManila

Hi again!

The latter is what we mostly use.


----------



## LatinRainbow

Maraming salamat, Maria. 
Muchísimas gracias. 
It's a pleasure being able to learn directly from a Filipina. 
My friend will be so intrigued to know from whom I learnt 
This kind of communication through this website is just amazing, don't you think?


----------



## MariadeManila

You're welcome Rainbow  
The people in this site has been good to me as well. 

Muchisimas gracias too! 
(what's the difference with Muchas gracias? )

Maria


----------



## LatinRainbow

Muchísimas it's the superlative form of Muchas.
Muchísimas means a lot more than Muchas.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Quite really means very or so.  I would say ''Masyado kang makakalimutin.''  Masyado comes from the Spanish demasiado.  Another way of expressing this is ''Sobra kang makakalimutin.''  Sobra is also a Spanish word which means excess.


----------



## LatinRainbow

Cracker Jack said:


> Quite really means very or so. I would say ''Masyado kang makakalimutin.'' Masyado comes from the Spanish demasiado. Another way of expressing this is ''Sobra kang makakalimutin.''
> Sobra is also a Spanish word which means excess.


 
Hi, I think you're right. 
What you say would apply more to what I asked for at first.
My friend said the term meant "a little bit forgetful". Even though he is much more forgetful than that, and very reserved he was quite surprised.
I personally it's a nice detail trying to learn someone else's language and he understood it that way.
As I see tagalog has a strong influence from Spanish.
Thanks to you all who helped me.

One question, to any native filipina/filipino from these posts. Would you say as a characteristic from your country that people are somewhat reserved and secluded ( I mean kind of shy ). Or maybe it's due a conservative education? Get what I mean?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Yes, in general, they are conservative and religious.  They go to church or service every Sunday.  And they don't smooch openly in public places just like here in Barcelona.


----------



## LatinRainbow

I was not referring to that exactly but it's a good example.
So, you would say women are not supposed to even openly talk about certain things? 
Oh my God, thanks I asked. Otherwise I would be in trouble...


----------



## Cracker Jack

It would be considered scandalous behavior to make out in public. People would stare and glare too.  It would be understandable if the couple were foreigners, but still the people would mind.  Some teen-agers only make out in the dark.  But this is not often practiced. Women don't discuss openly about sex. That would be embarrassing.  But in private, they do.  If they do it in public, your reminder would come handy: ''You're quite forgetful.''


----------



## LatinRainbow

haha... filipinos have good sense of humour too, I've noticed that.

I'm just used to be spontaneous and talk about everything naturally but I don't want to be offensive by any means. I think we have just been raised up in different ways, will be interesting how I manage to keep my mouth shut and thinking it twice before saying something 

Thanks so much for taking time to answering my questions. You've taught me in 2 paragraphs what I wouldn't find in any text book and which I consider most important. Ah, and I won't forget it.


----------

